# Emerge wineX - Build Error!?

## Scorp1on

Hi Gentoo Fans...

Ich möchte winex installieren.

Das hier ist mein ebuild:

app-emulation/winex

      Latest version available: 20021123

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6,192 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.transgaming.com/

      Description: distribution of Wine with enhanced DirectX for gaming

Ich bekomme einen Fehler beim Compilieren. Irgendwie meckert der über h_error und er kann einige Files nicht finden (glaube libs die ld braucht)...dann scheitert Make und der ganze Build prozess.

Ich habe schon im IRC Channel rumgefragt und es gibt anscheinend welche, die den gleichen Error haben! Einige haben aber auch keine Probleme...

Hoffentlich fehlen mir nur irgendwelche Packete, die er eventuell nicht automatisch merged oder so..ich möchte endlich wineX benutzen können.

Bye bye und Danke im Vorraus!

----------

## wudmx

poste mal genau die fehlermeldung... so denk ich kann man dir nicht helfen...

----------

## Scorp1on

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/winex-20021123/work/wine/miscemu'

LD_LIBRARY_PATH="../unicode:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" ../tools/winebuild/winebuild -fPIC -L../dlls -o wine.spec.c -spec wine.spec

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -D__WINE__ -DNO_DEBUG_MSGS -DNO_TRACE_MSGS -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include -o wine.spec.o wine.spec.c

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -D__WINE__ -DNO_DEBUG_MSGS -DNO_TRACE_MSGS -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include -o main.o main.c

ld -r wine.spec.o main.o      -o miscemu.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/winex-20021123/work/wine/miscemu'

gcc -o wine miscemu/miscemu.o -L./dlls -lntdll -L./library -lwine -L./unicode -lwine_unicode -lm

./library/libwine.so: undefined reference to `errno'

./library/libwine.so: undefined reference to `h_errno'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [wine] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/winex-20021123 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 69, Exitcode 2

!!! make depend all failed

```

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion, den Fehler gibts öfters, hat irgendwas mit ner zu neuen glibc Version von Gentoo zu tun. Im moment compile ich allerdings schon länger winex -bisher ohne Fehler. Kann sein dass der Fehler jetzt behoben ist...

----------

## skipjack

 :Cool:   mh ich loesch bei fehler immer das gezoggende file und  emerge das programm bzw paket nocheinmal dann kalps meistens beim zweiten oder dritten oder vierten anlauf oder amch nen server wechsel  :Smile: )

----------

